# New implement + 3PH stabilizer Bars



## tractor boy (Mar 6, 2006)

Just wanted to show all my new implement. Its new this year at TSC and its gonna be a HUGE help for me atleast. I knew it was big 6' x 4' but after actually SEEING IT..WOWZA !! ITs only about 330 lbs but its a monster...to me at least.
Its a dump cart and tilts too !! with a back gate!!

Brings me a question now that Ive been not just pushing snow and getting a couple of 3PH implements. Right now I have no stabilizer bars on the 3PH. It seems like I should right!! boy with a carry all and load that thing swaying all over back there !!!

Do they really work and how many of you guys use them???

Thanks!!


----------



## tractor boy (Mar 6, 2006)

on the hitch !!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum TB! I am sure Andy, DR, or many of the other N owners will jump in with a solution. Worst case, it would seem to me that if you have no sway braces or chains; you could configure a sway chain with a turn buckle on each rock shaft. Anyhow, glad you found us. Jump in and enjoy!


----------



## tractor boy (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks!!
sorry..I should've said..I do have chain limiters on it.....but thats it...I see and hear about these stabilizers and didnt know if its something I should have using a 3ph or not...new to it all !!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - I have a set that I made. I almost never use them! I found that the "sway" dosen't bother me for most things I do, including the rear carrier. My carrier is not as big as the one you have, but I use it without the stabilizer bars. Try it and find out! You may want them!

Oh - WELCOME TO THE BOARD!


----------

